# Water bowl digging help



## geekbruin (Jul 22, 2009)

We have a 6 month old husky pup who LOVES to dig all the water out of her water bowl. I know that this is a common thing for huskies. Yes, I know she is trying to stay cool. But it's getting to the point where she's digging the water out at night too when I know she's not hot. So, I think it's reaching a level of an obsession/game for her. At this point she'll even just claw at an empty bowl.

Has anyone had any success with abating this behavior, either by getting the right kind of bowl or training? Correcting her with an "ah-ah!" doesn't work. I've tried corrections with a leash too but I haven't been super diligent with on leash corrections. It's hard to do, too, at the dog park, when she is off leash.

With water bowls, I have had some success with mounting the water bowl in her crate high enough that she can't comfortably get her paws in it. I don't really want to mount a dog bowl bracket in my kitchen so I'm looking for any advice. 

Plus, if we can modify the behavior rather than avoid it, that would be best. She digs the water out of the bowls at the dog park too and gets the water dirty and puts herself at risk of getting Giardia. 

And I don't think my dog is bored or underexercised. She gets at least a 3 mile walk a day and a couple hours at the dog park. We are home with her all the time. I'm not being defensive, just giving all the facts. I'm open to the idea that she's acting out in some way but if she is, it's not from any lack of exercise or attention.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

You can get raised food bowls which would work for water as well. I had a dog who did this but only outside. Solution, give her a pool to play in...problem solved almost overnight.

Do you have the option of a yard? Maybe giving her a pool to play in will stop the playing in the water bowl.

And just so you don't feel bad, I have a cat who will dump the water bowl if the water level is not sufficient for him. Plenty of water but not to his liking..


----------



## geekbruin (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks! We do have a yard and we do have a kiddie pool for her which she loves. But it doesn't change the water bowl habit.

I love the story about your cat! That must be annoying. I kind of wish our pup was more picky about the quality of the water she drinks. She'll drink from any old stinky puddle if I let her.

I will look into the raised bowl option. So far all I've seen are things that I think Sookie would still just stick her paws in. Worth a try, though. Maybe I'll try making one from stuff at home before I commit to buying one.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

geekbruin said:


> Thanks! We do have a yard and we do have a kiddie pool for her which she loves. But it doesn't change the water bowl habit.
> 
> I love the story about your cat! That must be annoying. I kind of wish our pup was more picky about the quality of the water she drinks. She'll drink from any old stinky puddle if I let her.
> 
> I will look into the raised bowl option. So far all I've seen are things that I think Sookie would still just stick her paws in. Worth a try, though. Maybe I'll try making one from stuff at home before I commit to buying one.


There are several people on here who have made raised bowls. I personally couldn't do it, but then most people are much handier/creative than I ever will be! Good luck. And yeh, Mortimer keeps me laughing (and pissed with the whole water thing). He is just so dadgum picky sometimes!


----------



## cece6 (Jul 4, 2009)

Sasha picks up the whole water bowl and walks off with it....Luckily she has recently just stopped this on her own.


----------



## geekbruin (Jul 22, 2009)

Just wanted to follow up with this since I know others similar problems. I found a "spill proof" bowl at petsmart the other day that doubles as a travel bowl. It has a basic plastic bowl then a lid that fits over it with a donut hole in the center. Sookie doesn't dig out of it, which is good, but she can pick up the *whole thing and flip it over*. So, it definitely not spill proof but I think it was only $5 and will come in handy for travelling. 

I'm still thinking of just hanging one of those flat-sided kennel buckets somewhere inside. That should do the trick but I have to think of something more attractive than sticking a nail in the wall!


----------



## Ludo the Monster (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh yea. Ludo does this. I didn't know it was a "Husky" thing. It got better on its own for the most part but on hot days he is still inclined to play in his bowl.

He also picks up the food bowl and water bowl when they are empty (or close to it) and carries it around and digs at it and parades in front of me until I take it away (or refill the water dish). Ugh! Silly pup.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Actually, I would strongly suggest AGAINST getting a raised food bowl. It is known to increase the chances of a dog getting bloat, which is common enough already in the larger breeds:

"The third factor was feeding the dog in a raised food bowl. Raising the food bowl is often suggested in large breeds that have trouble swallowing."
http://www.2ndchance.info/bloat.htm

Yahoo!Answers isn't the best place to quote, but at least this "best answer" has a source:
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080310141605AAlqqE2


----------



## geekbruin (Jul 22, 2009)

LOL "Ludo the Monster." We call Sookie the Sookie Monster.

We don't feed her with a raised bowl, only with water. She does cough when she drinks but she does that regardless of the height of the bowl.


----------



## TalerraHybrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Kaiya's never done this but my friends lab does constantly, as soon as the bowl hits the floor before you can say no its all gone


----------



## coby09Jan15 (Aug 19, 2009)

My dog Coby digging the water bowl splashing all over after a bike ride. I think he's hot or paws. He laid on the puddle trying to cool down.


----------

